# F30 max winter tire diameter



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

hi gary. yet another winter tire question.
i see you guys have 215/55/17 listed as a fittement for the F30. do you think there would be any issues going to 225/55/17. diameter goes from 26.7 to 26.8
have my tire choices narrowed down to the LM60 in 235/50/17 or the 3D run on flat in 225/55/17

thanks!

edit: odd, it looks like only the wintersport 3d in 215/55/17 is listed at 26.7. all the others are 26.3


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

The correct diameter of tires in 215/55R17 is 26.3 (the dunlop listing is a typo). We have not tried the taller and wider 225/55R17 so unfortunately I cannot say for sure if that size will fit without rubbing. It looks likely, but we have not tried it yet.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

hey gary,
an update, got the LM32s in 225/55/17 on sport edition A7s (the recent order that went to MA)

the taller tires fit, no rubbing, good clearance around the spring perch in front, fender/shock in the rear.

small bonus, speedometer is now spot on


----------



## lrchmbl (Nov 11, 2012)

Mr. NYC-

I note that your present BMW is a 2013 335i. Is that an F30 or an E9x? I'm looking at getting those same tires for my F30 328i. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

lrchmbl said:


> mr. Nyc-
> 
> i note that your present bmw is a 2013 335i. Is that an f30 or an e9x? I'm looking at getting those same tires for my f30 328i. Thanks in advance!


f30


----------

